# How about support for internet radio?



## rmcoomes (Aug 3, 2007)

Even XM and Sirius offer streaming over the internet. Slacker has their version of the "thumbs up" "thumbs down" to fine tune the stream for the listener. Could be a good match!


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

TiVo has Live365 as a Home Media App.


----------



## TheGr8Cornholio (Dec 11, 2007)

Sherminator said:


> TiVo has Live365 as a Home Media App.


Yes but the list of stations you can listen to is very limited. The Reggae station list is particularly bad!! Almost every station in there is really a HIP-HOP station that includes the word 'reggae' somewhere in their station description!!! I think the lineup was chosen by a monkey or something!

It would be really nice to be able to just type in the address for a internet radio station and listen, or at the very least be able to pick from more live365 stations.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Also, I have questioned elsewhere with TiVo's other Yahoo HME apps, why didn't they go with Launchcast Radio? The thumbs buttons would have worked great with the 5 star rating system.


----------



## ninjadvr (Aug 19, 2005)

I liked the internet radio feature on the series 3, which I'm considering getting, but once I saw that it is only Live365, and not any internet radio station you like, I was dissapointed. The rest of the features sound great and I'm itching to get back to TIVO but I'll use something else for the internet radio streaming.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

THere is an App called pyTivo, and addons to allow it to show Internet radio stations in your lists. It is a replacement for Tivo Desktop, and publishes the internet radio like it does mp3 audio.

I havent tried the radio part, but the software is very cool.

I myself have Live365 VIP membership. I have since 2004, and just love it, and the tivo recognizes VIP membership and greatly expands the lists


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Could also run Galleon on your PC, which features a Shoutcast App


----------



## TheGr8Cornholio (Dec 11, 2007)

ninjadvr said:


> I liked the internet radio feature on the series 3, which I'm considering getting, but once I saw that it is only Live365, and not any internet radio station you like, I was dissapointed. The rest of the features sound great and I'm itching to get back to TIVO but I'll use something else for the internet radio streaming.


There are some quality stations in the Live365 list available on the Tivo. If you're into Reggae, check out DJ Hedd on the station "African Diaspora Radio". He does several live shows every weekend including a Sunday phone-in show about his homeland Sierra Leone and Africa in general (with some nice vibes thrown in always).

They have a decent selection of stations in every genre. I'd recommend taking a look, whatever kind of music you're into.

Regards,
-Dave


----------



## ninjadvr (Aug 19, 2005)

There does seem to be some options to use pytivo, galleon, etc. to stream radio. Sure, I like reggae. I should also check out the Live365 VIP as suggested and see the expanded list. I usually judge it by whether I can tune into a sports radio station I listen too. Nothing close to it came up in the search. Basically, I prefer to have no restrictions on what I can stream from the PC. It sounds like I can do that with some of those 3rd party programs. I'm ediging toward getting a Series 3! I'm so sick of comcast dvr. I used to have directv with HR10-250. Thanks!


----------

